# Brijj.com Created my account automatically, how can I DELETE it ? Please Help



## Tech&ME (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey friends,

I am experiencing a wired problem.

A profile was automatically created on Brijj.com by the Brijj Staff. [ I did not create any profile for myself there ]

I am getting regular e-mail updates of the activities in Brijj.com on my e-mail ID.

I would like to DELETE this profile permanently from Brijj.com but I was not able to locate PROFILE DELETION button / menu / link in my profile settings page.

Please help me successfully DELETE my profile from this website.


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for PM from Brijj.com

But the problem still remains, after I had submitted the form, my account is still active on your brijj.com portal.

Kindly please delete the same at the earliest.


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks a lot.

My account has been NOW removed.

For MOD : Close this thread please.


----------

